# Braided nylon pouch



## Stello

I try some knots find on videos from TIAT and others.I don't remenber if I find this one or create it.
I take 2 pieces of threaded nylon: 13" and 33" made a loop with the shortest, hang on and lead to tighten.
I use 1,3mm and 2mm thread.
Burning the fours ends when finish for better tube holding.
The last picture : 2 différent diameter 1.3mm and 2mm
Use a no sharped needle.

Exept the beginning and the end it's always the same knot.
Pictures speak better American than me :


----------



## ultravisitor

Wow thats a great share!

Thank you very much!

I really appreciate this post.

But I dont really get the knots from the pictures.

Does this technic has a special name? Where did you find this?

I really like the look of these pouches, they seem durable and light.

Any reports of how they shoot?


----------



## Stello

Sorry, I re-size pics and haven't seen, here is 2 with paracord :

The knot is always the same, and after the desire lenght, roll on each side (insert larger thread if using small diameter).


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Very clever.


----------



## ultravisitor

Thanks again!

Gonna try this... hope i have some Nylon in the house


----------



## norca

nicely done and good post


----------



## Charles

Thanks so much for posting this. I am sure many of us will find it useful.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## leon13

thanks a lot ,mercie


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

If posible, can you upload a video demonstration of you shooting with one of these pouches??


----------



## Stello

Sorry Caribbeam_Comanche I could not make video. I try theses pouches since 2 weeks only and I'm a noob. I would like having the opinion of others shooters about these pouches.


----------



## Stello

Drawn tutorial (Draftsight) :

View attachment Pouch knot 2.pdf


----------



## Mr.Teh

Wow thanks for this great tutorial, the pdf very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun

I am more likely to buy one of these than do it myself. (in black)


----------



## oldmiser

Cool pouch..I just might give it a go my self..Thanks for sharing..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Dr J

Great idea !


----------



## JUSTJOB

Thanks for the tutorial! I always love to learn something new!


----------



## Bajaja

I don't get it... :banghead:


----------

